# Key fob



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

if the ignition assembly is worn, it will get harder to turn, resulting in a broken plastic key.

The plastic is thin and can break easily.

Shop on e-bay for O E M replacements, I have had great luck finding such things there.
At a lower price than the dealer charges.

ED [/SIZE]


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This will help understand how they work.
You just need to hold the broken piece in the right place to start the car.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our daughter lost the key to her car, it cost her $432 for two new keys.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, thats awful. Keys should not cost that much. 

Ed, thanks we'll check internet. I'm always grateful when car trouble happens in my own driveway rather than out in the middle of nowhere. Not sure what OEM means but will look it up.

Nealtw, great video. We both have Toyotas. At least I'll know next time if this ever happens again.

Thanks


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

OEM= Original Equipment Manufacture Basically the dealer. Toyota keys can be done by a lock smith I believe. Call one up and see.:vs_cool:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> if the ignition assembly is worn, it will get harder to turn, resulting in a broken plastic key.
> ED


A shot of dry lubricant in the slot will help greatly. I put a couple drops of 3-In-One Dry Lube Drip Oil in my door locks and it worked wonders.

Note, this lube is wet when first applied. I think the liquid is just a carrier and evaporates shortly after application leaving the lubricating properties behind. I have also used this product on my table saw adjustment rods and it works well and does not gunk up with saw dust.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That lube works great on the lock part of the assembly.

Unfortunately most of the assembly is switches and control rods as well as cogs and gear rails, deep inside the dash and steering column.

Which wear too and can only be replaced if they wear.

I use a graphite lube myself for a locking mechanism, but as I say the entire assembly is hidden deep into the dash.

ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just to make you feel a bit better, SO, my son is ADHD. We have 3 sets of keys (not FOBs) for his Honda CRV. He has lost them all. One set remains because it was eventually found. He has locked those surviving keys in the car a total of 22 times. Yes, you read that right, 22 times. AAA is a godsend for us. One time he lost this surviving keyset in a retail store at the mall and had to wait until the next day to search for them. They were found! I tell him not to lock the car, it's a 2004 beater. There's nothing of value to it or in it. ADHD kids don't listen very well. So after being OCD about locking the darn thing, he left his keys in the car once when it was unlocked and some kids took it for a joy ride and left it running in the driveway afterward. You can't make this stuff up. I feel your pain, I truly do.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Locksmith pricing*

Many years ago I thought I saw what was coming for the automotive locksmith and that's one of the reason's I got out.

The following covers what I read in a technical journal before I finally cancelled them about 10 years ago. Not only does the locksmith have to be able to physically originate a key, he also has to program the new key into the car. To program the new key into the car the locksmith needed:


An electronic interrogator/programmer for the brand of car.
A laptop with appropriate software for the brand of car.
A connection to the world wide web for the laptop (while sitting in the car).
A paid subscription to the car marker's website.
Only now can he start the necessary programming.

And that's one brand of car! The interrogator/programmer firmware, and/or laptop software may have to be updated every model year. And the car maker's websites are an ongoing annual expense.

It's quite an investment and you have to originate a lot of keys for each and every manufacturer to make it pay off. Long gone are the days when key making equipment for a well equipped automotive locksmith was $2,500.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The Toyota dealer said today:
IF IT WAS ALL BROKE it would have cost about $230 to replace!!! Since the fob still works, they can order a new shell and key and program it for about $78 ($22 for the key and fob shell and $56 to program it). 

We haven't ordered it yet. I can order a generic fob online for about $20, but the key part still needs cut and it would need programmed. Online some locksmiths can program them. 

I'll call a locksmith and ask if he does keys and programming for cars and if he sells the keys, or if I need to bring him a blank. 

Complex and expensive. It needs a better design. More stability in the fob for the key.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Just bought a 2003 Chev 1500 4X4 and it had keys and no fobs. Went on amazon and ordered a pair of fobs (19.95 USD)and looked on youtube for the programming procedure. Worked like a charm. I thought all late model GM cars required a chip in the key? Guess trucks don't qualify.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> The Toyota dealer said today:
> IF IT WAS ALL BROKE it would have cost about $230 to replace!!! Since the fob still works, they can order a new shell and key and program it for about $78 ($22 for the key and fob shell and $56 to program it).
> 
> We haven't ordered it yet. I can order a generic fob online for about $20, but the key part still needs cut and it would need programmed. Online some locksmiths can program them.
> ...


I wasn't quite sure if you have a spare, but if you do, don't let the locksmith program out the spare. My locksmith deleted the programming that included my spare. I don't know if he did that on purpose, for more money, or not.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I wasn't quite sure if you have a spare, but if you do, don't let the locksmith program out the spare. My locksmith deleted the programming that included my spare. I don't know if he did that on purpose, for more money, or not.


In order to program a key fob to the vehicle, you need all keys when programing. If not, only the keys at hand will start the car. He didn't do it on purpose. He didn't have the other key. But he should have asked you if there were other keys. I program key fobs. Now there are some makes that you have to go to the dealer. Take BMW. There are 10 key slots in the immobilizer module for programing. But even the dealers can't do it. They have to get a number out of the anti-theft in order to order your key(s). Now Chevy is a breeze. Anybody can reprogram a key fob. Just go through the steps. So what I'm saying is when you program/reprogram a key, all keys for the vehicle must be done also at that time.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a thought/question. If they cut a new plain key without the chip would it work if the FOB was placed nearby? My thinking is to chain a FOB next to the ignition and carry a plain key to start the car. Is the chip needed for doors or glove box?

Bud


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Just a thought/question. If they cut a new plain key without the chip would it work if the FOB was placed nearby? My thinking is to chain a FOB next to the ignition and carry a plain key to start the car. Is the chip needed for doors or glove box?
> 
> Bud


Depends on the vehicle. I have a customer that has a BMW 540i and the fob fell apart. He just holds it together as he is starting the car then puts the fob part in the console until he needs to start the car again. Generally the immobilizer ring, what the fob talks to, is around or in the ignition tumbler, what the key goes into to turn and start car. If not aligned right on most vehicles, it wont work. On some it will. I guess try it and see if the car likes it. And it is only needed to start the car. Trunk, door locks, and glove box don't care.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It was Gymschu's post #9 that got me thinking. I'm almost as bad as his ADHD son and have lost or locked myself out of vehicles all of my life. I have always bargained for 4 extra keys when buying a new can but with my recent new one they wouldn't give them for free and wanted $250 each (I think) so I only have my two key FOBs and one valet key which will start the car but not open the glove box (too thick I think).

In Gymschu's situation he might be able to secure the chip near the ignition and then cut as many plain keys as needed. I'm going to ger a plain key cut and see if it works with my FOB key next to it. 

BTW, I worked in electronics for most of my working years and those FOB keys probably cost under $2. Even if $5 they are ripping us off big time.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, yes if I'm understanding, that would work.

Called locksmith. He was very difficult to understand an asked questions before he answered my questions. I called my daughter an gave her his number an said she'd have to talk to him. She did.

Toyota $78
Locksmith $185.


Yeah, back in the old days I locked myself out of the car once an my husband grumbled so much. We had a key machine in our business an from then on I cut 4 spares for our car. One in my wallet, duct taped behind license, under a floor mat and one in my jewelry box. Can't afford that now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's cheaper than here - $400 including tow to locksmith. I'd parked the car electronically.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

While I was researching to see if I could bypass the FOB key, I read where this fellow broke his key but taped the other part to the spot where the key goes but it had to be in a specific spot or it wouldn't work. At some point when you turn the key the FOB activates something in there that allows the car to crank. 

Our daughter's car is a 2002 VW Jetta. I thought about removing the entire ignition works and start the car with a screw driver, that is easier said than done, that is one tough unit to get out of there.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BigJim said:


> While I was researching to see if I could bypass the FOB key, I read here this fellow broke his key but taped the other part to the spot where the key goes but it had to be in a specific spot or it wouldn't work. At some point when you turn the key the FOB activates something in there that allows the car to crank.
> 
> Our daughter's car is a 2002 VW Jetta. I thought about removing the entire ignition works and start the car with a screw driver, that is easier said than done, that is one tough unit to get out of there.


You can remove the chip and find a place to tape it.
But other keys with the chip still in may not start the car after.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

It may be worth added a remote start bypass module, instead of reengineering the current set up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

FYI
Ha. Turned key shaft nub with pliers.........while holding broken fob in my hand and yes the car started. Good to know! Thank you!!!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Since that works can you now just get a plain key cut, no chip, and use it with the chip in hand or secured somewhere next to the ignition? Using the pliers might raise suspicion .

Bud


----------

